# Our Haunt Has A Real Ghost?



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

So about 3 months ago my wifey and I decided that our 1 year old daughter was big enough to sleep in her own room now. Everything went well, she sleeps through the night and all. Noon my daughter takes a nap, but usually wines and cries for about 10 minutes because she wants to keep playing. In our bedroom we have a baby monitor to hear her, so I lay my daughter down for her nap, she cries, as I enter my bedroom I can hear my daughter on the monitor crying and I hear a woman's voice that says "Shhhh, be quiet", my daughter then stops crying and just starts babbling and doing the whole baby talk stuff. Needless to say I just about soiled myself and I froze listening for that voice again. Mind you there is no one else in our house but my daughter and I. I go back to her room and see my daughter sitting up in the corner of her crib just talking away. I tell my wife when she gets home from work and she is just saying it's my imagination and blah blah (she is the type of person who if she can't see it, smell it, touch it or taste it then it doesn't exist). A week passes and my wife and I are in our room and we hear our daughter in her room cry again and one of her bears goes off by itself and starts to sing "All I Wanna Do Is Make You Laugh". Here is the thing, I figured she threw one of her toys out of the crib and hit the bear and it went off, my wife said that the bear was on a shelf. Here is the other weird thing, when you turn on the bear to sing, it sings the whole song, you can't stop it or start it midway through a song and when the bear went off by itself, it just sang "All I Wanna Do Is Make You Laugh" and it would do that when my daughter would cry. Both my wife and I said "Damn, that's creepy"


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

how cool is that? I wouldn't mind it as long as they were nice ghosts.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

so when are you going to start playing ghost hunter--try to get a EVP-or see if you can get something on a vid


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Pyro, 
Right now I just want my baby to sleep fine in her room without me hearing her flip out.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sounds as if the lady has your child in your best interest.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

A baby's crying that "wakes the dead".
Don't know if I could sleep knowing there is a ghost in the house.
I'd hate to wake in the middle of the night, open my eyes and be face to face with a ghost.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

wow..strange


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm guessing your monitor is on the same frequency as someone else's. I would check around the neighbourhood to see if anyone has a baby monitor within the given amount of space it can work from.

Secondly, check the bear's batteries. It might be dying, and that's why it's doing that (I had a Winnie the Poor that talked and wiggled it's nose, and moved it's head, and it started going off on its own---it was just the batteries dying).

As for when it happens---coincidence or serendipity. 

While I believe in ghosts, and have experienced them first hand, I ALWAYS keep the brain of a skeptic first and foremost before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Aelwyn, 
Shhhhhh...the whole "my haunt is haunted" makes for a better story than "the bear's batteries are dying"


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That's some creepy stuff!
I wouldn't be able to sleep in that house! Lol
Hope you get it figured out... whatever it is!
.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I think we used to have a ghost in the house. I told him one day that his wife had moved on and we never had creepy stuff happen again after that. Now that we have a baby girl, I am curious to see if he has left or not as she would see him before we would notice anything. The cats still cry in the basement some days and I wonder if they are talking to him... him meaning the man who originally built the house. We are the 3rd owners. 
I wouldnt be surprised if what you heard was true. Just dont be too zealous.. once you accept one ghost... any type of ghost can come waltzing in. Just be careful what you wish for.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sometimes they say that it isn't a ghost but the child doing this. Kind of like a potergeist.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

It is alright. This is the Child's Great Grandmother.
Fear not. This woman won't hurt her and has All of the Maternal Skills needed to nurture this beautiful little soul.
frst, you have Nothing to worry for.
Thank your Ancestor for helping in the raising of your Child.


----------

